

The UnTernet - hoodoof

There are many systems in the world that it should simply not be possible to connect to via the Internet. Consider for example nuclear control systems. There are many other examples of systems that simply cannot be accessed from the Internet.<p>What is needed is the UnTernet - a set of network technologies designed to be incompatible with Internet technologies.
======
angersock
So, IPv6?

------
moridin007
So, WebRTC?

~~~
angersock
I like the cut of your jib.

